

Tell HN:  Atari are looking for iphone/android game devs - benologist

An email hit my inbox before, they're doing some modern takes on some classic games.  If any game devs around here are into contracting and want me to fwd it to them let me know - ben at playtomic.
======
pawn
Hi Ben. I tried to send you an email and gmail wouldn't let me, saying that it
was an invalid address.

Can you forward me your message? My email address is josh at
nonprophetstudios.com

------
Forrest7778
Hey, I am interested in this as well, would you please forward the email to me
as well? Thank you for your time and reply.

You can forward the message to me @ forrestpaul05@gmail.com

